
Show HN: Register expiring premium domain names for just $99 - traviswingo
https://backordr.com/domains
======
madamelic
$99 is steep for a lot of these domain names. You also don't disclose who the
registrar is. Personally I wouldn't consider this without knowing you won't
put me in GoDaddy's grasp or an equally horrible registrar.

Also it seems like you misunderstand why such a site deserves a large margin:
good domains.

I don't care about paying $99 for a domain that expires in 4 mins, I could nab
that myself.

What I _would_ pay $99 for is a really great domain name, expiring... who
cares because that's what your site is for.

~~~
beatgammit
You can always transfer the domain to another registrar. I got mine though
Google for the free Google Apps account (no longer available AFAIK), and that
ended up having GoDaddy be the registrar. I spent maybe 5 minutes and started
the transfer process to a registrar I like better, and within a week (may have
been 24 hours, I can't remember), the process was done.

As for services like this, I think they're mostly useful for domain arbitrage.
I certainly wouldn't bother.

~~~
throw03172019
I thought domains are locked for 90 days?

------
farseer
None of these domains are premium, and can be registered for under $10 easily
without any competition.

------
quickthrower2
I was hoping for .com domains when you said “premium”

